# Fruit Flies coming to Brooklyn, NY



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Thousand Island Aquarium will be carrying Flyless and Hydei Fruit Flies in 2 Weeks.


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Bean beetles and springtails are also available. Speak to the manager for weekly or monthly plan on fruit flies.


----------



## cobo (Feb 25, 2014)

Good Morning .


Can you please give the address to Thousand Island Aquarium .


Thank you .


----------

